# Weird climate control problem, maybe.



## Yr1of1 (Sep 10, 2020)

This has happened once before and I'm baffled. When I got into the car this morning the climate settings weren't where I left them the night before. It was severel degrees hotter and the air was blowing through the windshield vent and floor vent, which is weird cuz I left it on the lowest setting on the dash vent. Is someone stealing my keys at night and going for a joyride or is this some kind or electrical problem. I also blew an HID headlight, don't know if that would be connected


----------

